# I wasn't aware.....



## double0jedi (4 May 2015)

Can I just say that I wasn't aware that you needed to start cycling with an acceptable physique and a top of the range bike. Clearly me being overweight and having brought a bike from Halfords means that I can't go out for a ride.
I would just like to thank the somewhat athletically built professional rider that commented on my stature today. I thought that following up the "Oh look its a yellow shamoo" comment with "didn't halfords do well ! " was hilarious.
I was so amused that I could not contain my laughter.

I encountered many cyclists today, some were family's out for a ramble and some were more serious, some nodded and said hello and others stayed focused on the path ahead. But only one was rude.
I may not be sponsored by sky, or have a top flight road bike, but I am doing the best that I can. Ive lost weight and hope to continue to do so. 
It is a shame that there are always some who will look down on beginners.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2015)

Just ignore these type of idiots.
You get on and do your own thing and to date what you have done with getting on your bike and losing weight is brilliant in itself.


----------



## rb58 (4 May 2015)

Sounds like a nobber. Best ignored.


----------



## cyberknight (4 May 2015)

You get numpties in every part of lifes rich tapestry on and off the bike the trick is not to rise to it as it just justifies their childish behavior.
Ride what you like as long as you enjoy it then feck em.


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2015)

As above . we all begin somewhere .just enjoy the majority of fellow cyclists will be supportive ignore the nodders and enjoy the riding .


----------



## winjim (4 May 2015)

I doubt they're actually a professional. Just some weekend wannabe who thinks a sportive is a race and is trying to compensate for their lack of personality by spending far too much on a bike which they'll never use to its full potential, and feeling high and mighty by belittling you.

Ignore them, it's not even worth the wasted breath telling them to eff off.


----------



## Banjo (4 May 2015)

Says far more about the other dickhead than it does about you.

keep at it ride what you like wear what you like.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Insecure and a small penis, best ignored 

Enjoy your bike


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2015)

Yep, nobber. Best ignored. Go out, enjoy the ride. FWIW 2 of my bikes are Halfords, nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 May 2015)

I think most people would rather ride with you than him so don't let it bother you mate


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2015)

As above, best ignored.
Well done for going for it and getting fitter.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 May 2015)

Ignore them.
I've had comments too, the last one only last week. As I ploughed my way up a really steep hill, head down, concentrating on breathing and just getting up without stopping, a car full of youths passed me and two were shouting something out the window. I just smiled. 
I wonder if it was their mum, aged 51 with various medical issues, ploughing up that hill, if they'd have been so rude. I doubt it!

I've lost 4 stone (although admit I have another 4 to go!) and the way I see it, I am out there, doing something about my weight and enjoying it. 
I got my ex into cycling. He's lost a massive 8 stone and still losing...he could hardly go to the end of his street to start with - now we go for 20 milers together, and off road on MTB's too!
Rise above it, you're doing great!


----------



## uclown2002 (4 May 2015)

At least he acknowledged you though.............................


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2015)

I wouldn't waste a post on a person like that but excellent news on your achievements so far. 

Enjoy the ride, however far and whatever speed it will be an enjoyable one.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

Dicks like this aren't even worth a second thought! My friend is just getting back into cycling after a lengthy lay off, he rides a Trek Armstrong replica from around year 2000 and believe me it wasn't cheap when he bought it. The local roadies look down their noses at him when he's going the other way. They wouldn't if he was going in the same direction because he averages around 23-4 mph  there are dicks in all walks of life but road cycling seems to have its fair share. Well done for getting out there and don't give the nobbers a second thought.


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2015)

I spoke to a bloke on a Carrera a few days ago. His seat was too low, his technique was terrible but he was enjoying himself and he was out there doing it. The rest will follow, so good on him.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2015)

There are those who take themselves far too seriously and forget the broad Church that is REAL cycling

A cyclist is anyone who rides a cycle with responsibility and care for others... full stop *

Anyone who does not understand that is the one who has the problem

(*Except people who use a single pannier - I draw the line there)


----------



## wam68 (4 May 2015)

Forget about him and keep er lite


----------



## Saluki (4 May 2015)

Lots of idiots out there. Poor bloke is probably henpecked beyond belief, has a micro-penis and has some thankless, menial job as he's not bright enough for anything else. That's why he has to make comments to others in compensation for his rubbish life. Just pity the poor chap and move on.

You carry on riding and having a good time, that's what cycling is all about


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2015)

winjim said:


> I doubt they're actually a professional. Just some weekend wannabe who thinks a sportive is a race and is trying to compensate for their lack of personality by spending far too much on a bike which they'll never use to its full potential, and feeling high and mighty by belittling you.
> 
> Ignore them, it's not even worth the wasted breath telling them to eff off.


Quite. The elite cyclist doesn't need to be elitist. And I get the strong impression that the pros are still impressed by the current increase in cyclists and they welcome the greater number of cyclists on our roads. That sort of nonsense covers for the cyclist's own wannabe issues. Thankfully, it's rare to come across such bitchiness.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2015)

I'd have replied "F*** off you skinny dilbert runt."

Ignore them, they have to compensate for their small penises somehow.


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> Lots of idiots out there. Poor bloke is probably henpecked beyond belief, has a micro-penis and has some thankless, menial job as he's not bright enough for anything else. That's why he has to make comments to others in compensation for his rubbish life. Just pity the poor chap and move on.
> 
> You carry on riding and having a good time, that's what cycling is all about


----------



## NormanD (4 May 2015)

Best comeback ever: "I couldn't agree more, I'm in training to be a tw@t, just like you" you see them wobble when they look back at you 

You do your own thing, ignore what others say or shout, you have much respect from everyone on this forum, it's friends like us who's opinions count


----------



## Pikey (4 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> Can I just say that I wasn't aware that you needed to start cycling with an acceptable physique and a top of the range bike. Clearly me being overweight and having brought a bike from Halfords means that I can't go out for a ride.
> I would just like to thank the somewhat athletically built professional rider that commented on my stature today. I thought that following up the "Oh look its a yellow shamoo" comment with "didn't halfords do well ! " was hilarious.
> I was so amused that I could not contain my laughter.
> 
> ...



Often it's their insecurity about their own weight/bike/abilities which makes them belittle those which they see as less experienced. I'd fecking ignore that cr@p and get out and enjoy your bike.


----------



## young Ed (4 May 2015)

sometimes i ride in full lycra kit and not a thing on my back flying along at 30+ mph and on a £800 road bikes running 23mm summer slick road tyres etc etc (you get it, a down and out roadie). sometimes i ride in full ex military gear looking like a vet with a large back pack on stuffed full of an ex police jacket covered ion sheep sh*t and large steel toe cap dealer boots and farmer overalls and a working country mans hat slogging along at 10 (or less) mph on a £0 pile of rubbish that's un-maintained and weighs 15 kg or so

my view on other cyclists is the same which ever set up i'm on, although i do find i am accepted more by other cyclists if on the first, roadie, set up. one thing i've gained over the years is a very thick skin, these days i pretty much don't give a toss what others say/think, so long as i'm happy and my set up works then what more could i want?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

A decent rider wouldn't feel the need to belittle another rider. I'm guessing this dick is one of the 'all the gear no idea' posse. Please don't let it put you off cycling that's the main thing.


----------



## Banjo (4 May 2015)

going off the topic a bit,if you see someone puffing up a hill on a saddle that's several inches too low would you offer advice or mind your own business and let them struggle on.?


----------



## Big Dave laaa (4 May 2015)

I usually say hello 1st of all to gauge their personality. If I get a friendly response I try to engage in conversation then bring up their bike set-up. I have oiled chains as well


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2015)

He's an idiot.

Don't worry - in a few months time if you keep going - you'll pass him and his "all the gear, no idea" attempt.

Enjoy the riding.

For info; I'm currently commuting on a 13 year-old Carrera (magnesium Caerrera Virago). It's quick enough to keep up with / pass most and I'm probably time-trialling on it later this month.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2015)

There's a lot of talk about the size of willies on this thread.

I didn't realised he had "waved" at you as well as insulted you.


----------



## Diggs (4 May 2015)

Couldn't agree more, unfortunately there's elitism everywhere. Personally I'm at a stage where I don't really give a (insert word of choice here) what anyone else thinks. Just ignore them, life is too short to get hung up on idiots


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2015)

Beaten to it by @DCLane 
Exactly what I was going to type: op, ignore the rude person, sure as something inevitable  in 6 months time you will beat the ignorant cyclist up the hill.
Continue enjoying your bike, don't be put off by this experience.


----------



## simo105 (4 May 2015)

Just smile, give them the polite v✌, ride on! Thats what i do!
Enjoy ur cycling pal


----------



## Ganymede (4 May 2015)

I'm really sorry you met this horrible bloke, @double0jedi. It's amazing how upsetting it can be when some awful stranger says something offensive like that. Well, he doesn't know you and we do, so we're the ones who matter, and we think GOOD ON YOU and you are part of the great world of cycling.


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> There's a lot of talk about the size of willies on this thread.
> 
> I didn't realised he had "waved" at you as well as insulted you.


He may have tried but I'm guessing the OP had left his magnifying glass at home and was none the wiser


----------



## jazzkat (4 May 2015)

Don't let the idiots spoil your fun. Ignore them, it's not worth your angst.


----------



## Bazzer (4 May 2015)

User said:


> someone somewhere will always look down on someone else for whatever reason, ignore, move on, enjoy your riding..
> .
> on another point to the other posters, why if someone is an obnoxious assshole, they have a small penis or insecurities etc. I played team sports all my life which meant I've spent a fair amount of time naked in showers with other men,  *and some of the most arrogant, smug, self assured people I've ever met were hung like fecking donkeys...*.



I hadn't realised we had met 

Seriously OP, as others have said, don't let them get to you. Your bike is there to be enjoyed by you. If others have a problem with either your size and/or choice of bike, it is they who have the problem not you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 May 2015)

I have never known a good cyclist who took the P out of someone else's bike. I've belonged to clubs where some guys had race bikes that would be at home in the pro peloton and others had machines that were cobbled together on a budget yet no one ever sneered at what someone else rode.

The OP has met one of the "New golf" brigade, fashion junkies who probably can't even change an inner tube. They'll be gone when the next big thing comes along, and good riddance.


----------



## DanZac (4 May 2015)

As others have noted the smile will soon be on your face and not his. This is the type of person I love, the ones that get a right mardy on when you pass them in their full team gear going up hill blowing out their asses on your tourer. A cheery hello always gets a great reaction.
Ignore, enjoy getting out there and keep up the good work. He who laughs last laughs longest and all that.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2015)

Bottom line is this;

You can diet. He's stuck being a tw@t.


----------



## double0jedi (4 May 2015)

Thank you all for the support, don't get me wrong I wasn't scared by the experience. Mind you it was the first time I went out in a lycra get up, so it did make me a little self conscious. But as others have said, it's his problem not mine. I set a personal best for distance today so I'm not going to let a bell end like that take the wind out of my sails. It was a great day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> Can I just say that I wasn't aware that you needed to start cycling with an acceptable physique and a top of the range bike. Clearly me being overweight and having brought a bike from Halfords means that I can't go out for a ride.
> I would just like to thank the somewhat athletically built professional rider that commented on my stature today. I thought that following up the "Oh look its a yellow shamoo" comment with "didn't halfords do well ! " was hilarious.
> I was so amused that I could not contain my laughter.
> 
> ...



Keep at it, don't let idiots like that get to you


----------



## Citius (4 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> Can I just say that I wasn't aware that you needed to start cycling with an acceptable physique and a top of the range bike. Clearly me being overweight and having brought a bike from Halfords means that I can't go out for a ride.
> I would just like to thank the somewhat athletically built professional rider that commented on my stature today. I thought that following up the "Oh look its a yellow shamoo" comment with "didn't halfords do well ! " was hilarious.
> I was so amused that I could not contain my laughter.
> 
> ...



Would you recognise him again? If so, give yourself 12 months and then kick his arse.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Yep, nobber. Best ignored. Go out, enjoy the ride. FWIW 2 of my bikes are Halfords, nothing wrong with them.


Exactly, 2 of my 4 remaining bikes are from Halfords, the other 2 are from Decathlon. Their combined cost, didn't reach that of the 'flashy' Bianchi, that I sold on. Are they any worse, nope, I did the Randonnee on Sunday, on the 'crappest bike in the universe' (my faithful old Btwin Riverside hybrid). The look on the faces of some of the FPKW, I passed on the steeper bits, was hilarious.


----------



## buggi (4 May 2015)

Was he riding on his own? Yea, that's why. Twat


----------



## Nigeyy (5 May 2015)

I think everyone else has covered nicely what I would have posted..... Good support on these boards


----------



## TheJDog (5 May 2015)

I have a (very) expensive road bike, and I do like looking at fancy kit, but I am far more impressed by people who obviously aren't hugely fit out and about on a Carrera TDF than an athlete on a Canyon Aeroad. My friend who I'm doing the Étape du Tour with in July is probably doing it on a B-Twin Triban, and in all probability is going to smash me into the ground over the course


----------



## Kestevan (5 May 2015)

Probably an ex-golfist who's discovered cycling in the last year or so.
On the brighter side in 12 months or so when the nobber has moved on to the next flavour of the month, you'll be able to buy his bike for 10% of what he paid for it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Probably an ex-golfist who's discovered cycling in the last year or so.
> On the brighter side in 12 months or so when the nobber has moved on to the next flavour of the month, you'll be able to buy his bike for 10% of what he paid for it.


Any bets on what they'll move onto next?


----------



## ayceejay (5 May 2015)

The first 10 (evening time trial) I did was a laid back club event and one young guy turned up in full aero kit including the pointy helmet. He did a very elaborate warm up and looked down his nose at the rest of us. The course was an out and back so you could see all those ahead of you coming the other way, Anyway the young guy didn't show but just before the turn around there he was, walking, having punctured.Normally you would empathize but me and some of the lads got to pass him twice and a more pathetic site you have never seen as someone walking dressed like a space cadet and it was hard not to snigger, I failed - twice.


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2015)

I've seen plenty of Pinarello Dogmas/Princes pushed up hills on the walk of shame. Ignore the idiots.

I even let on to two MTBERS tonight. Me a fixed gear roadie.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (5 May 2015)

As others have said its best to ignore them.
I bought a S/H mountain bike to help with a knee injury and am slowly extending my ride every week.
I couldn't care less what people say as l long as i am happy and its helping me.
Just got a bike computer so now i can keep track of miles traveled and how long it takes me [ not that i am in any great hurry.}


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 May 2015)

User said:


> the support is good to see and is typical of cyclechat but some of the other comments are really cringe worthy, this time next year bolllllox, small penis, ex golfer, lone rider, all the gear no idea nonsense, its like the crap you patronise kids with...


But never the less, probably true. I've been at this a long time and I've honestly never met a genuine long term cycle enthusiast who was anything other than respectful and helpful to either newcomers or those with limited means who could not afford to spend out on expensive gear. Unfortunately the popularity of cycling has attracted the Strava and latest kit obsessed types who look down their noses at anyone they consider lesser beings. Exactly the same thing happened during the motorcycle boom when it was at it's peak about fifteen years ago, race replica riders in shiny one piece leathers who would openly sneer at anyone who wasn't aboard the latest mega rocket. And like their cycling counterparts will do, once it no longer became fashionable they disappeared en mass.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2015)

The blokes a pr*ck ignore anything he said.


----------



## _aD (5 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> I set a personal best for distance today so I'm not going to let a bell end like that take the wind out of my sails. It was a great day.


I hit a milestone in April. It feels as good as the first time, and I've been doing this a while. Good on you and keep aiming higher! Just don't look up the Eddington thread here...us mortals will never be at the top of those numbers ;-)


----------



## screenman (5 May 2015)

In contrast to the other posters, I think the bloke was a BIG dick.

However since when was there a rule you had to do a sub 20 ten before you could spend on a bike of your choice.


----------



## Hyslop (5 May 2015)

NormanD said:


> Best comeback ever: "I couldn't agree more, I'm in training to be a tw@t, just like you" you see them wobble when they look back at you
> 
> You do your own thing, ignore what others say or shout, you have much respect from everyone on this forum, it's friends like us who's opinions count


Spoken like a Northern lad.And quite right.


----------



## stephec (5 May 2015)

Kestevan said:


> _*Probably an ex-golfist who's discovered cycling in the last year or so.*_
> On the brighter side in 12 months or so when the nobber has moved on to the next flavour of the month, you'll be able to buy his bike for 10% of what he paid for it.


 
I'm glad I read all the way through before replying as this is pretty much what I was going to say. 

To the OP, if you see him again a quick, "shut up you knob cheese," should do the trick.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2015)

I do not know of one golfer who packed it in to try cycling, I know quite a few who do both.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (6 May 2015)

User said:


> the support is good to see and is typical of cyclechat but some of the other comments are really cringe worthy, this time next year bolllllox, small penis, ex golfer, lone rider, all the gear no idea nonsense, its like the crap you patronise kids with...



You know when it's sometimes better to say nothing? That may have been one of those times  hope that's not too patronising.


----------



## Soltydog (6 May 2015)

Well done for getting out on your bike & dont let one dickhead put you off. We all start somewhere. I've been back on my bike for a good few years now & still no racing snake  but I enjoy it & that's all that matters to me. A couple of years ago I used to see a small rotund gent riding round with all the gear on & I thought good on you! I've not seen him recently though  although it may be that he's lost loads of weight & I now don't recognise him


----------



## MrPie (7 May 2015)

Drago said:


> I'd have replied "F*** off you skinny dilbert runt."
> 
> Ignore them, they have to compensate for their small penises somehow.


He's got more than one willy? That's very cosmopolitan 

Sometimes it's best to keep schtoom. Sometimes it's best to punch them in the throat


----------



## lee1980sim (7 May 2015)

ah well, nobber in every village


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 May 2015)

You're great for taking an interest in your health and fitness, well done for this. Maybe he drives an Audi....


----------



## Cyrill666 (9 May 2015)

It doesn't matter what kit you wear (mine is from lidl), or what bike you ride (mine cost 250). What matters is that you went out for a ride in the first place, good on you for that. Ignore the idiots, they are few and far between. Keep on riding!


----------



## adamhearn (10 May 2015)

All types of activities attract people who think they're better than those around, it's the nature of the [competitive] beast in us all and sadly some people just can't keep their opinions to themselves. Disparaging comments are just not worth worrying about.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (11 May 2015)

fark him.


It's an odd part of human nature, but 1000 good wishes from respected people can be shrugged off far easier than the meaningless actions of a meaningless person.

I'll get this a it wrong, but hopefully the gist comes over. It's something I read a bit back.

If someone offers you a gift, and you decline it, whose gift is it? I'd say it's still owned by them.

If someone offers you an insult, and you decline it, it's their's to keep.

You keep doing what makes you happy. I've found that the more people I help along the way, the happier I feel.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2015)

Reading the first post reminded me of this http://distractify.com/maia-star-mccann/to-the-fatty-running-on-the-track-this-afternoon/


----------



## suzeworld (11 May 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> fark him.
> 
> 
> It's an odd part of human nature, but 1000 good wishes from respected people can be shrugged off far easier than the meaningless actions of a meaningless person.
> ...



Hey ... I liked your comment then noticed your name! Well these little bon mots are not cliches, so keep on keeping on, eh!


----------



## andrewsdad (11 May 2015)

double0jedi said:


> Can I just say that I wasn't aware that you needed to start cycling with an acceptable physique and a top of the range bike. Clearly me being overweight and having brought a bike from Halfords means that I can't go out for a ride.
> I would just like to thank the somewhat athletically built professional rider that commented on my stature today. I thought that following up the "Oh look its a yellow shamoo" comment with "didn't halfords do well ! " was hilarious.
> I was so amused that I could not contain my laughter.
> 
> ...


Keep doing what you're doing, one day you'll hurtle past this prick with middle finger saluting him as you go. Good Luck don't give up.


----------



## andrewsdad (11 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> There's a lot of talk about the size of willies on this thread.
> 
> I didn't realised he had "waved" at you as well as insulted you.


----------

